# How to get the most out of my turbocharger?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Is there anything that can be done to a turbocharger or really any other part of the engine that I can just adjust/remove(or a cheap addition would be okay too) to get more power out of it? The engine is a VG30DET in an 84 300zxt.


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Well lets start, 
1. Downpipe and exhaust, will help in spool up of the turbo and will result in more hp on the top end due to less back pressure.
2. Boost controller, find out what the safe max amount of boost your motor can handle, and turn it up
3. Front mount intercooler, denser cooler burns better and thus more hp. 
Just a couple of ideas for you to ponder


----------

